# 2.0 Petrol Engine Oil



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys, my knowledge of engine oil is pretty poor so I was hoping someone could help me out.

I've got an 08 petrol 2.0 TT. Is there one oil I should definitely be using, or are there a few to choose from? I've had a quick search on the forum but I've no idea what 5/30w (and similar) means, so if anyone could explain it in Lehman's terms I'd be grateful.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Fully synthetic 5/30, castrol edge, Mobil ESP, various.

Label on container will have the info on. Try halfords or similar, they have a book with the car models / engines etc in and shows you which are suitable. Easy


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

halfords are doing a deal on 5ltrs of Mobil esp at the mo


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

jam3sc said:


> I've no idea what 5/30w (and similar) means, so if anyone could explain it in Lehman's terms I'd be grateful.


The rating refers to the viscosity (the "thickness" or ability for a liquid to flow) of the oil at different temps. The lower the first number the more resistant it is to cold temps while the second number is how well it performs at normal operating engine temps.

Unless you plan on using the car in Siberia during the winter then 0/40, 5/40, 5/30 fully synthetic oil should be fine for your use.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,It's not just the viscosity of 5w-30,that is important, the correct Audi spec is 504/507.
Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 & are both the correct spec, so make sure it states 504/507 on the container.
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,It's not just the viscosity of 5w-30,that is important, the correct Audi spec is 504/507.
> Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 & are both the correct spec, so make sure it states 504/507 on the container.
> Hoggy.


Always listen to Hoggy, last time I got some oil he informed me where I could get it much cheaper, unfortunately I had already gone out and bought it at a higher price [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It may state 504.00/507.00 on the bottle too. That's OK. Just in case you still get confused 

In case you'd like to go for another brand (just because Castrol or Mobil 1 aren't available perhaps), check for approval of the product for 504/507 specification. *Approval* means *VAG/Audi* says the oil is OK. If it says *meets *or *exceeds* VAG 504/507, it is the *oil producer *saying the oil is OK, but it wasn't checked by VAG/Audi boffins. I wouldn't trust unfamiliar brands making claims...


----------



## Spooky (Apr 22, 2009)

Halfords have a deal on Mobile 1 ESP 5/30 at the moment, £51.99 for £36.39. I believe this is a decent price as I was around £45 last time I bought. It's 504/507.


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice one guys! Looks like I have a long morning of price comparisons... I mean work :roll: ahead of me.

I remember there was a bottle of complimentary oil in the boot when I test drove the car last month, but it had miraculously disappeared by the time I picked the car up. Had I known then how much oil TTs drink, I'd have made a fuss about getting one 'thrown in'.


----------

